# your favorite women's saddle



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey ladies,

I'm trying to determine the best new MTB women's specific saddle to get for a replacement for my old (and now ruined) Terry Butterfly seat. Any opinions?

Thanks...
TG


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I love my Specialized Avatar gel. It's not women's specific, but it is sit bone size specific. A specialized dealer will measure the width of your sit bone ( not measure your butt ) to find the appropriate size saddle.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

i love my terry butterfly! 

tried the WTB speed she...not so good...at least not for my anatomy...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

dHarriet said:


> i love my terry butterfly!
> 
> tried the WTB speed she...not so good...at least not for my anatomy...


Heehee, I swear, everytime one of us posts about equipment and sizing, we have opposite opinion. You must be really tall and skinny with long legs (none of which I am).

Anyway, I love the speed she saddle. I like other wtb saddles as well, but I like the ti rail verson of the speed she because it is really lightweight in addition to being very comfortable.


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

Ha ha - I'm short and round and didn't care for the Speed She either... I have the men's Fly on the gearie and fully and the men's WTB Speed on the SS.. ti rails all around, of course.



Impy said:


> Heehee, I swear, everytime one of us posts about equipment and sizing, we have opposite opinion. You must be really tall and skinny with long legs (none of which I am).
> 
> Anyway, I love the speed she saddle. I like other wtb saddles as well, but I like the ti rail verson of the speed she because it is really lightweight in addition to being very comfortable.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Another Vote for Terry Fly*

I have the Terry Fly Ti, which is technicall a Men's saddle) on my SS and hardtail and the Butterfly on my FS. The Butterfly was a freebie for racing for Terry, otherwise I'd have Flys on that bike too.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

Impy said:


> Heehee, I swear, everytime one of us posts about equipment and sizing, we have opposite opinion. You must be really tall and skinny with long legs (none of which I am).
> 
> Anyway, I love the speed she saddle. I like other wtb saddles as well, but I like the ti rail verson of the speed she because it is really lightweight in addition to being very comfortable.


different seats for different butts! :lol:

as for really tall, skinny, long legs...you got 2/3...


----------



## snowangel (Jun 6, 2006)

I've found the Wmns Specific Specialized Jett to be the best fit for me. (and yes,they measured my sit bones). In the past i've used (and mildly hated) the selle italia ldy, wtb wmns specific saddle, and the terry butterfly. Try and try again. It has taken 8 years to find the right one!!


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

Another vote for the *Specialized Avatar Gel* I've got the 155 width and it's really the first saddle I've found to be real comfy. I don't wear knicks but generally only gor for 1-2hr rides.

I imagine the Specialized Jett would be pretty similar, I ended up going for the Avatar as it was cheaper and looked like the gel parts were more in the right place for me. Tried various specialized saddles before deciding - took one at a time home to test.

My stock WTB rocket would have been very comfy had it been wide enough for my sit bones I reckon.

Definitely do the sizing thingy!

Specialized makes several versions of the same thing sometimes - well bad pic buy this is my saddle.









much better than the one I used to have (specialized womens bg)


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*light, cool, and for me, comfortable*

I have really had a lot of luck with the LDY SLK saddle - nice and light, support where you need it, nothing where you don't:

http://www.bti-usa.com/item.asp?item=PN3998&searchtype=&itemsearch=&showSec=1&filter=

A lot (not all) of women's saddles are really over built, I think. The market demands comfy "looking" saddles, making them heavier than they need to be. This one has a lot of smart shaping and no extra padding just for show on the sales floor.

Cheers,
C


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

I have had terry's, WTB,specialized Jett and san marco's all women's specfic in the past 12 years . But now all I ride is Bontrager Race Lite Fit. Very light weight 215gm kevlar corners with ti rails and perfect for my butt. I just bought 4 of them so I will not run out soon.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

dHarriet said:


> tried the WTB speed she...not so good...at least not for my anatomy...


My 'natomy just loves the WTB Speed She seats! I've got them on all my bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Impy said:


> I like the ti rail verson of the speed she because it is really lightweight in addition to being very comfortable.


I like those too but the Team Ti version are no longer being made. Some online bike shops still have them or as I did recently, purchased a new one via Ebay.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

TheotherH said:


> I like those too but the Team Ti version are no longer being made. Some online bike shops still have them or as I did recently, purchased a new one via Ebay.


Eek you are right! Shoot this means i need to find a new saddle, or else buy up all the extra stock lying around. I was just thinking about ordering a new one.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's another vote for the WTB Speed She! Super comfy...


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Impy said:


> I was just thinking about ordering a new one.


Ya better get on it....


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I am a Fa' zik Fan. I like the Dolimite and Nisine on the mtb. On the RB I like the Vitesse. 

Take all of your gear to the shop and set your bike up in a trainer and try every saddle you can.


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate women's saddles. I may have a big butt, but I have narrow sit bones.  I love my Fizik Gobi.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I hate Terry saddles - have always sent them back after 1 ride. Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow & WTB Deva are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

venus1 said:


> I hate Terry saddles - have always sent them back after 1 ride. Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow & WTB Deva are 2 of my favorites.


I've bought a few Terry saddles too... that I really wanted to like, but no luck. One ride and they got sold.

I have wide hips, but have yet to find a women's saddle that works for me. The medium width Specialized Alias works really well though. And I've been happy with several mens WTB saddles. The vast majority of women's saddles are too bulky, overpadded, etc. for me, and others are too narrow... I've yet to find one that's just right. But I've found a bunch of mens saddles that are just right.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback. There is a lot of information here...

TG


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm with Chuky - Selle Italia SLK Lady Gel Flow :thumbsup:


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

I've ridden Fizik Vitesse saddles for years on both road and mountain bikes. May or may not work for you, but might be worth a try.


----------



## kawarider (Jul 19, 2006)

How do you measure your sit bones???

I'm having saddle problems. I feel like I'm sitting on the bone, but like it's too far forward on the bone and too much in the middle of my leg and pinching something. I feel like I need to sit on the part of the bones that are farther back and more toward the outside of my leg. Any suggestions?


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

I really love my WTB Speed She on my FS and a Terry Liberator Pro on my Road Bike.


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

I was ready to try one of those fizik Gobi but stopped when I saw the seams on it .Are the seams ever a issue for anyone on the bike seats?You hate to make a mistake buying a 100$+ saddle.So I keep hangin with my old one that is only okay.


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

Impy said:


> Heehee, I swear, everytime one of us posts about equipment and sizing, we have opposite opinion. You must be really tall and skinny with long legs (none of which I am).
> 
> Anyway, I love the speed she saddle. I like other wtb saddles as well, but I like the ti rail verson of the speed she because it is really lightweight in addition to being very comfortable.


Another vote for the Speed She saddle with the ti rails. I love all of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Avocet women's saddles have saved me a world of agony over the past 20-something years. As many previous posters have pointed out, it's a matter of getting the correct fit--and the width and firmness of the Avocet are perfect for me. I have 5 (!!!) Ti Air O2s--3 on bikes and 2 in reserve. The fake leather cover on the cro-moly version is not durable enough, but the Ti rail version has a leather cover and has worked really well for me. They also make a "men's" and a "racing" version which are increasingly narrower if your sit bones are closer together. 

Good luck! You may need to try a few different models before you find something that works.....


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.fizik.it/catalog.aspx?subid=gobi_wing_flex

Fizik - Gobi

I have this saddle on all my bikes. I tried a ton of women's specific saddles. I like this one because it is narrow and does not rub me in all the wrong places. Don't know if it matters but body type wise I am a very small frame, narrow hips and sit bones. The other saddles I tried seemed too wide, I was always moving around in the saddle trying to find a comfy place.


----------



## Enduro_Man (Oct 4, 2005)

There is no BEST ladies saddle, or best saddle period. Every single person is a little bit different, and a has their bike set up for them! 
The ONLY way to find to correct saddle to to try, try try them out before buying them! (on the bike you're going to be riding it on). 

I have managed a shop specializing in womens fit for 5 years and you simply cannont tell someone which saddle to buy.....

(ps - never posted here, so i'm bogarting my b/f user name right now. so um, hello everyone.)


----------

